# verbe + un bon coup



## amapolanegra

Hola,
*Pleurer un bon coup*
alguien puede decirme si está bien esta versión?
Llorar un buen rato

Gracias !


----------



## puliku

Hola,
no creo que 'pleurer un bon coup' se corresponda con 'llorar un buen rato', ya que rato induce cierta longitud temporal en la que no insiste verdaderamente 'un bon coup' que a mi parecer puede ser breve pero intenso o brutal o fuerte.
Piensa en una estructura que insista más en la cantidad (llorar mucho) o algo como 'llorar de una vez'.

un saludo.


----------



## amapolanegra

Gracias. 
A ver... me parece que "llorar de una vez" va muy bien, gracias !
Es lo que me parece va mejor.
Saludos !!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches amaploanegra, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur ce forum,

Efectivamente _llorar de una vez_ le pega mejor aunque me parece que tampoco refleja exactamente lo que entendemos por _pleurer un bon coup_.

Muchas veces se emplea en esta frase: "Pleure un bon coup, ça soulage". Aquí está la idea de hartarse de llorar, llorar cuanto se necesita para al fin quedarse más tranquilo.

Ahora mismo no encuentro la manera exacta de traducirlo. Espera más opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## amapolanegra

Si, es verdad lo que dices.

En Argentina se diría "llorarse todo", y es muy coloquial.... y me parece que es muy de aquí.

En España se utiliza esa expresión?

Merci quand même Cintia&Martine !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-hola:

En España no se utiliza esta expresión. Se oye otra (por lo menos en Alicante, muy coloquial): _pegarse una pancha de llorar_ que incluye esta idea de quedar serenado por el llanto.

Debe haber algo más elegante. Espera un poco más.
Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## Ana Blyth

Hola Amapola negra, puliku y Cintya y Martine!

Qué difícil encontrar la equivalencia!  He pensado en "desahogarse en llanto" ¿qué les parece?

Ana Blyth


----------



## puliku

Hola a todos,

Ana Blyth: eso iba buscando!!
me parece muy bien "desahogarse en llanto"...

puli


----------



## Anthos

Hola a todos:
¡qué interesante hilo éste del "llorar como un río", que decían los chicos lacrimógenos de MANÁ!
Para seguir asediando el significado de la expresión francesa introduciré nuevos matices, si me permitís.
En español, aunque parezca que somos muy duros (herencia de los Tercios de Flandes, ahora tan de moda) resulta que "rompemos a llorar". Cuando lo hacemos "lloramos a lágrima viva" (si somos muy finos) o a "moco tendido" (si somos menos sutiles). Efectivamente, como decía Cintia, nos podemos pegar una "panzá de llorar". Si el asunto dura demasiado entonces nos hemos pillado un "berrinche". En ese momento, las madres te sueltan una frasecita que te hace que todavía llores más: "¡anda, sigue, que el que llora no mea!". Cuando tú, tierno infante dolido, te estabas "desahogando en llanto", a la manera de la Dama de las camelias. 
Pero, por encima de todas las variantes, se halla la más sublime, la más mediterránea: "*llorar a mares*". ¡Qué maravilla es el lenguaje!
Buena tarde de domingo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

También se podría decir: Llorar lo suyo.

Besos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Después de leer detenidamente todas estas propuestas lacrimógenas, veo que falta una que quizá sea la que todos estamos buscando (espero no fallar porque si no, me vais a echar de aquí a boinazos, pero, por favor, si lo es, decídmelo...): *pleurer un bon coup* es *pegarse una llorera*.


----------



## Anthos

En efecto queridos contertulios:
y después de "llorar lo suyo" y "pegarse una llorera", "*llorar a raudales*" y que se te caigan "*lágrimas como puños*" ("como melones", oí una vez en terreno agro-rural).
Lo que está claro es que después de este logo-drama nos vamos a quedar todos de un relaja'o que pa' qué.
Un saludo y bonne nuit.


----------



## amapolanegra

Hola y gracias a todos.
Me gusta mucho "llorar a mares", "pegarse una llorera" también, "desahogarse en llanto" va bien también.
"Pegarse una pancha de llorar" es increíble.

Si tienen ocasión, oigan a Francis Lalanne en "Pleure un bon coup ma petite Véro, si t'as le moral à zéro..."
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Ya que hemos llorando todos, quisiera recordar que también se emplea: _rire un bon coup._

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, Martine a bien raison : on peut faire beaucoup de choses "un bon coup" (rire, pleurer, boire, se fatiguer...etc )


----------



## Abril19

Hola a todos
También vale "pegarse una llantina"


----------



## PERSEE

Ana Blyth said:


> Hola Amapola negra, puliku y Cintya y Martine!
> 
> Qué difícil encontrar la equivalencia!  He pensado en "desahogarse en llanto" ¿qué les parece?
> 
> Ana Blyth



A mí "desahogarse en llanto" me parece demasiado rebuscado para traducir "pleurer un bon coup", que suena más bien coloquial ("familier").

De todos modos, la palabra "coup" se usa para casi todo, y sé que también es una pesadilla para la traducción hacia el inglés, por ejemplo. "Boire un coup", no es exactamente "tomar una copa", tiene un matiz "familier", al igual que "payer des coups".


----------



## Chloe07

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Soy nueva en este foro y no sé como se podría traducir al español la expresión "Se reposer un bon coup".
Podría traducirse  en español como "descansar bien". No logro realmente encontrar un equivalente.
la frase entera es:

"On tient le cap, on se repose un bon coup et on se retrouve à la rentrée"
Intento:

"Mantenemos el rumbo, descasamos bien y nos volvemos a encontrar al regreso de las vacaciones"

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
¿Nos damos un merecido descanso ??


----------



## Marlluna

¿Qué tal "descansar a base de bien"?


----------



## Chloe07

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola a todos! Mencionaron ya que puede decirse "rire un bon coup". Y bueno, yo tengo una frase muy parecida, "rigoler un bon coup". Cómo la traducirían? A mí se me ocurre entre "morirse de risa", pero no estoy segura si es la idea (o sería más bien algo con el concepto de diversión y no tanto de risa). Esto está en un texto que dice así:
"À midi, je sors toujours retrouver une amie au resto, une façon de quitter ma grotte et de 'recharger' mon inspiration en observant les gens autour de moi... Enfin, ça, c' est la bonne excuse pour rigoler *un bon coup* avec les copines."
Merci à tous!


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo más como pasarlo bien (alegremente, riendo, por supuesto) que como morirse de risa, al menos en este contexto. No se trata de reir a carcajadas por algo preciso, accidental, sino de estar a gusto y romper por una hora (la de la comida) con la vida cotidiana.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Paquit& said:


> Lo entiendo más como pasarlo bien (alegremente, riendo, por supuesto) que como morirse de risa, al menos en este contexto. No se trata de reir a carcajadas por algo preciso, accidental, sino de estar a gusto y romper por una hora (la de la comida) con la vida cotidiana.



Merci Paquita!
Ahora entiendo el sentido de "rigoler", pero cuál es la diferencia entre "rigoler" y "rigoler un bon coup"? Sería sinónimo de "beaucoup"?


----------



## Paquita

No sé decirte...

Para mí, sería "risa en cantidad e intensidad lo suficientes como para recargar las baterías" pero es puramente subjetivo, y debes esperar otras opiniones...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

- para echar unas (cuantas) risas) / para desternillarse / troncharse de lo lindo

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
También "descansar un buen rato".


----------



## ChocolatHada

Muchas gracias a todas por las respuestas!
Asociando unas con otras, me queda la idea de "pasarla muy bien/genial/bárbaro". "Troncharse" y "echar unas risas" no lo usaría porque nunca lo escuché. 
Saludos y gracias nuevamente!


----------

